# The coolest thing I've seen in a long time



## habilis (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.freshsensation.com/samorost.swf


----------



## voice- (Aug 3, 2003)

Stuck on level 2...I got the key in the keyhole, nothing happens. The button starts the lift, but nothing more happens. The little guys jump when clicked, but nothing more happens. The sign spins when clicked, but nothing importand happens...


----------



## Romendo (Aug 3, 2003)

After the key is in the key hole the lift works when you push the red button. The little guy comes up. Now move the sign so that it points to the left. You have to click on the little guy that is in his way so he can ski down the hill.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 3, 2003)

does this remind anyone else of cosmic osmo?


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

Yay! I saved my tree stump...errr...ship!


----------



## voice- (Aug 3, 2003)

But the key doesn't stay in the key hole...oh well, I'll give it another try...


----------



## habilis (Aug 3, 2003)

it doesn't have to stay in it


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Romendo _
> *After the key is in the key hole the lift works when you push the red button. The little guy comes up. Now move the sign so that it points to the left. You have to click on the little guy that is in his way so he can ski down the hill. *


 I don't get it... What "little guy" does what?

Nothing happens for me...


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2003)

It's like Myst with a twisted sense of humor.

I like it.


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2003)

How do I get the little man to get inside the orb and go down? He's just sitting there with the bee's and there's nothing else to click!!!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cf25 _
> *does this remind anyone else of cosmic osmo? *



yeah it does i loved that game, manhole was awesome too


----------



## habilis (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *How do I get the little man to get inside the orb and go down? He's just sitting there with the bee's and there's nothing else to click!!!  *



There's a little tiny button on top of the orb, just above the entrace. Click that button and the door will open, then click on the little guy.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

I still can't make him come up the lift


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 3, 2003)

I got that finally... You need to put the wire back over the top of the wheel to make the lift work...

Now I'm stuck with the ewe's...


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 3, 2003)

it makes me want to play myst or something like real bad!


----------



## habilis (Aug 3, 2003)

I agree, it _is_ very mystesque.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

I've got to the building with the code box on the side, but how am I supposed to know what to click?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

I think I've got the code, but how to close the box...?

My bad, I've got it now!


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

Yay! I did it!


----------



## scruffy (Aug 4, 2003)

Makes me wish I could read Czech - or whatever those credits are.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 4, 2003)

Jeez, anyone check out the host site - www.freshsensation.com all on its own?

Maybe it's a safari/their funky javascript thing, but I can't get anywhere, just a picture of some apples.  It's like their homepage is a riddle too...


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

That is a really weird game, even though I figured it out pretty easily.  Ask me if anyone needs any help.

It really did remind me of the Myst series, Myst III in particular.  I wouldn't call it the coolest thing I've seen in forever, but it was definitely a good challenge.


----------



## voice- (Aug 4, 2003)

Completed it...the last level had me puzzled, but with the help of random clicking, that is also completed now.


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Don't randomly click the 9-button access box, do it in an orderly fashion.  Turn on every permutation of switches you can until it works.  (I don't want to give the answer away, of course... unless you private message me.)


----------



## mfidiothead (Aug 4, 2003)

The code sequence is shown in red dots on the door!!!  Easy peasy.


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmm, didn't notice.

I thought it was interesting how the, um, log ball, or whatever, that you see in the beginning had LED lights.


----------



## yogeesh (Aug 7, 2003)

I too agree, it is very _mystesque_.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Sodja all solve it yet?


----------

